# Του φτωχού το εύρημα, ή καρφί ή πέταλο.



## athina (Mar 2, 2012)

Καλημέρα,
μήπως θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου πει πώς θα μπορούσαμε ν' αποδώσουμε αυτήν την παροιμία.
Ευχαριστώ πολυ!


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2012)

Γεια σου, Αθηνά, καλωσήρθες.

Εδώ στην Wikipedia (_The rich get richer and the poor get poorer_) έχει διάφορες σχετικές παροιμίες και παροιμιώδεις φράσεις (ψέματα λέω, τρεις έχει όλες κι όλες) και μπορεί να βρεις κάποια που ταιριάζει στο κείμενό σου. Μια που μου αρέσει και περιγράφει ολιγόλογα το «όπου φτωχός κι η μοίρα του» (the poor man's lot) είναι εκείνη που λέει «The rich get rich and the poor get children».


----------



## athina (Mar 2, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Νομίζω ότι είναι αυτό ακριβώς που έψαχνα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω πώς θα χρησιμοποιηθεί, αλλά, επειδή είναι από στίχους τραγουδιών και η γραμματική είναι κάπως «πειραγμένη», ίσως θα ταίριαζε περισσότερο η διορθωμένη εκδοχή που χρησιμοποιεί ο Φιτζέραλντ στον _Great Gatsby_: *The rich get richer and the poor get children*.

ONE THING’S SURE AND NOTHING’S SURER
THE RICH GET RICHER AND THE POOR GET—
CHILDREN.
IN THE MEANTIME,
IN BETWEEN TIME——


----------

